# 2000 Ford Explorer blower motor



## cgrein (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey all,

I've got a 2000 Ford Explorer. The only reason I have it is because my mother-in-law gave it to us for free. The problem is with the blower motor. It wasn't running so I pulled it out to test it. What I found is that it runs great when lying on it's back. When I tilt it up to it's normal operating position, it shuts off. If I push on the center shaft with a socket it turns on. Remove the socket, it shuts off. I'm 99% sure it's a bad motor, just wanting some input. Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You done 95% of the work to get it out, I would just change out the motor at this point.

If you confirmed that the resistors are good inside the firewall, then it's just a bad motor at that point.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

You have some bad brushes. Should run no matter the position.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds like as #3 said, the brushes are worn out. When you push on the shaft or move it out of its normal position, the commutator/brush contact area moves slightly to a less worn area and it works, but it would not work for long. 

Replacement heater motors are pretty reasonably priced, and you don't have to go to the dealer for them. PEP Boys, Advance Auto, etc, should stock them.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

It's bad. Put a new one in there or fashion a knocker to hit it when it doesn't come on.:whistling2:


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Replace . Enjoy .

God bless
Wyr


----------

